# Kimber Montana Rifle..anyone have one?



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

On the hunt for a new rifle. Sold the Savage 6BR that I was thinking of using the action to build off of, so looking at my options now.

Kimber Montana. Anyone have one? Need to try and find one local to check out. 5.2lbs per Kimber's site for one in 6.5 Creedmoor or 7mm-08. 22" threaded barrel. Kevlar/Carbon stock.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Love Kimber rifles. Shoot great. I own a couple.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I think we have one or two down at Gunnies.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

They seem like very nice rifles - I handled one in 25-06 a few days back. It'd make a heck of a lightweight packing rifle. I liked the stock material as well.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I just saw a 6.5 Creedmore Cooper at Scheels. Get your check book out.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I think I just saw a 6.5 Creedmore Cooper at Scheels. Get your check book out.


Went and fondled the Coopers. A 6.5 CM in one of their Excalibur series is now at top of the list. They are not cheap...but looking at putting together a semi custom build..your in the same ballpark. Also handled the Kimber Montana and Ascent today. That Ascent is **** light...too light? The Montana is nice..not as nice as the Cooper (to me) but it's also 40% less $$.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

gdog said:


> On the hunt for a new rifle. Sold the Savage 6BR that I was thinking of using the action to build off of, so looking at my options now.
> 
> Kimber Montana. Anyone have one? Need to try and find one local to check out. 5.2lbs per Kimber's site for one in 6.5 Creedmoor or 7mm-08. 22" threaded barrel. Kevlar/Carbon stock.


The 22 inch barrel would kill that deal for me


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> The 22 inch barrel would kill that deal for me


I was thinking the same..but came across the following. I'm planning on picking up a suppressor to use on this rifle...

Chart from this article: http://precisionrifleblog.com/2013/07/16/6-5-creedmoor-barrel-length-and-muzzle-velocity/


----------

